# Hi everyone and thanks!



## Backinblack (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi guys, first time wild camping on Friday and loved it! I stumbled across this forum on Friday morning and was looking for somewhere around Anglesey. After a reading a fair few posts I settled on lligwy beach and it was great! Turned up around 17:45 and there were about 7 or 8 other campers already there which as a first timer put me at ease a little bit! Anyway weather was nice, the cafe/bar was way better than I expected and there was a sheltered seating area just outside with decent music. As a first time wild camping experience I don’t think it could have been any better, definitely caught the bug! 

A big thank you to everyone who posted in the lligwy beach post, helped loads! Also if anyone fancies lligwy beach tonight apparently they’ve got live music playing, beer is spot on too! 

Thanks again, look forward to finding more hidden treasures this summer!


----------



## Old Git (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## The laird (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 1, 2018)

Lligwy beach is about as wild as a caravan club site .


----------



## runnach (Apr 1, 2018)

8 other vans plus you makes 9 one short of twice whats allowed on a cl ,,,then we wonder why the pastime greeted with hostility and get no where fast ,,,for clarity this is no reflection on the OP or a newbie but paints picture 

Channa


----------



## Tes (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello :welcome:


----------



## REC (Apr 2, 2018)

:welcome::welcome: With time, maybe more isolated sites will appeal, but initially a couple of other vans does give confidence. Join as a full member and you will be able to find many more places!
Oops...already a full member!


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Backinblack (Apr 2, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> Lligwy beach is about as wild as a caravan club site .



Completely agree! I suppose paying £10 for overnight parking may as well be! It’s obviously become quite a well known little spot, the post I originally read about it was a few years old so lesson learned!


----------



## Ed on Toast (Apr 2, 2018)

:welcome:


----------



## Backinblack (Apr 2, 2018)

channa said:


> 8 other vans plus you makes 9 one short of twice whats allowed on a cl ,,,then we wonder why the pastime greeted with hostility and get no where fast ,,,for clarity this is no reflection on the OP or a newbie but paints picture
> 
> Channa



Next time I go ‘wilding’ I’m planning on using the nearby swimming pool showers, knocking on locals houses to see if any drives need doing and possibly get involved in some bare knuckle scraps. Shouldn’t greet too much hostility I don’t think. 

This of course is a joke!

I don’t know the first thing about flagging.


----------



## Welsh will (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello and Welcome
Couldnt of picked a better part of Wales by going to Anglesey! Im originaly from Anglesey and the progress made recently to the coastal path iv heard is great. Do plan to try and walk it all at some point. 
Enjoy


----------



## runnach (Apr 2, 2018)

Backinblack said:


> Next time I go ‘wilding’ I’m planning on using the nearby swimming pool showers, knocking on locals houses to see if any drives need doing and possibly get involved in some bare knuckle scraps. Shouldn’t greet too much hostility I don’t think.
> 
> This of course is a joke!
> 
> I don’t know the first thing about flagging.



Don't forget the lucky heather, and the hand whittled pegs I understand Trev for a price will coach in an Irish accent if you are a tad rusty

bloody gorgas 

Channa
PS a drink for me and the boys a useful strapline selling a bit of a dodgy job .....a little left over eh ? lol


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome aboard, nice to see you have joined


----------

